# Is this Airbrush Compressor any good?



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

hi all, I've been messing around with an air brush linked up to the bottles but getting a bit annoyed with it losing pressure.
I was looking on ebay and saw this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AMA-16-Elepha...gSupplies_EH&hash=item53e46a178a#ht_500wt_922
is it any good or just a waste of time, plus i'm only going to use the airbrush for base coating.

EDIT ADDING INFO:

The AMA-16 'Elephant' Airbrush Compressor from Amadeal Ltd.
with the following specifications:
Mini Oil-less Air Compressor
Type: Piston
Power: 1/8HP
Electric Current: 0.65A/50HZ;1.4A/50HZ
Max Pressure: 2.8BAR/40PSI
Speed/Min:2900, 220-240V/50HZ
Air Flow: 13-15L/Min
Dimension(L*W*H): 18CM*11CM*14.5CM
N.W/G.W: 2.1/2.33KGS
Electric Cable:1.9M
Connector: 1/8”BSP
Only 50db noise, can suit for 0.2-0.5mm nozzle airbrush,and is thermally protected.

Ideal for many airbrush spraying work such as spray tanning, cosmetics, nail-painting, and for hobby work like model-making, bike spraying, etc.
​


cheers,
Jim


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't have any personally knowledge of this compressor, but i know something about these issues. 
The compressors stats look appropiate but you have to check what your air-brush needs; pressure, ltr/min etc.
One thing though bothers me; it seems not to have a tank. And that can be a pain, because that can result in the air pulsating, and thus make a decent paintjob very difficult.
But if the compressor can deliver the airflow at a constant rate, you should be good.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

As Zodd said, the lack of resevoir will make work more difficult as you will loose pressure each time you spray. 

There is also no inbuilt mositure trap so if you do a lot of airbrushing you may consider getting one of these to keep you airflow clean of impuritites.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i own this one
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MINI-DIAPHRAG...Crafts_DrawingSupplies_EH&hash=item588ba960a9

very good compressor, includes a gauge and moisture trap, its fairly small but very heavy, never had a problem with pressure dropping, does cut out out when it gets too hot, but thats normal(thermal cut off). 
Plus it does not look like an elephant it looks manly. 
its a bit more money but i honestly can see you having problems with the elephant, dont know why i just cant trust a product that has been covered in a plastic elephant case?? what are they hiding? and why ???


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The lack of tank of max of 40 PSI bothers me a bit, normally you do not need any higher pressure but sometimes you will. I have a tutorial posted that shows the different types of compressors and their + and - as well.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah but hes only using it to base coat so its not worth spending a lot on a high end one.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Missed that part, that one should work fine, even if it pulses it should not make much difference on basecoating.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

bit of a necro but no point starting a new thread.

I've got a bit more to spend now (£150) can anyone recommend a good airbrush and compressor on ebay as it saves me putting the money in the bank as its all in my paypal.

cheers jim


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

187.20 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PISTON-COMPRE...Supplies_EH&hash=item3cb4080bac#ht_2322wt_648

153.60 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MINI-PISTON-C...Supplies_EH&hash=item588bfebf61#ht_2208wt_648

The are pretty much the same kit, the first one has a lot of extra goodies and the compressor has a tank.

Compressor with tank 84.00 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MINI-PISTON-T...Supplies_EH&hash=item3cb49f872c#ht_2082wt_648

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRECISION-AIR...Supplies_EH&hash=item3cb4a1465b#ht_1814wt_648
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRECISION-DOU...Supplies_EH&hash=item588c0b59a6#ht_1843wt_648
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HARDER-STEENB...gSupplies_EH&hash=item3cb428577a#ht_930wt_648


The second airbrush it nice because it has 2 needle/nozzle combos. The 3rd one is the nicest one that keeps you in your price range.

The compressor is the expensive part because of the shipping. You might be able to order a brush from the US. since it5 should not be to bad on shipping.

That was just one company I am sure if you look around you can find similar deals with other companies.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

cheers djinn I think i'll get the compressor with tank and use the airbrush I've been using with the cans for now.
thanks for the help mate.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Jimmy, 

Any chance you could let us know how you get on with this piece of kit? as i'm now also looking at spending a bit on an airbrush and compressor and know very little indeed about them.

Rev


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Rev, I have an article up on airbrush in the tutorial area and on my website. Same one both places, should help on picking out what you looking for.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm going for this one,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....83723&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4006wt_1139

Same compressor as what djinn said but you get two little cheap brushes with it not bad for £85 all in, 
I'll let you know how I get on with it.


----------

